# first 20lber of tha year..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

woohoo..went on the river again after chattin with tim and got the itch..figured what the hell.. well, it paid off big time with a 21lber.. caught on my light carpin set up using 8lbs test and 6lbs leader.. 
i got the picture in my cellphone cam.. if anyone knows how to get the pictures to post..or post it for me, i would appreciated..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

good deal man... I think you can send it via email through the phone...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i got it..lol.. 
here she is..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

oh yea... Nice one bro!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like carpin" season has officially open  
nice fish,dood


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i just love how her scales looks.. absolutely gorgeous fish.. she's fat and healthy too..i might add..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

With the way you are talking it sounds like you are ready to marry her!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish AK!..I wish I had time to fish right now


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

oohh maan ron..you don't understand.. i even kiss her right on the smacker just to say thanks.. 
the girls that came with that lady was goin EEWWWW..LOL..


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice fish AK! congrats.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice one man..told ya TO STICK TO THE RIVER...LOL.

Lots of carp caught on our section too, i'll upload pictures later this week when i get a chance.

Scott


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

What a way to break those winter blues.....
congrats....... nice catch!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I caught a bunch of carp today, I'll be making a post on the SW section here in a few minutes once I get the photos off the camera.

Including my new personal best 30"!!! 

How much does that weight 

Went and bought a digital scale today so I'de know in the future!


----------



## cypry (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice one carp king . Glad to see you've started catching , you deserve it.

Dude , we''ll set up a day somewhere when i get back from vacation .


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

check my new post for today's results here in abit..it keeps gettin better..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going crappie !!! Hey , you can stick to the rivers and catch them 20's all day or go to a fine lake and catch 30's.....or a shot at 40 ..........  I guess you just officially opened the carpin season..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't care whether its a lake or river..as long as her slimes smells carpy..i'm happy.. its just a challenge for me to keep beating myself at my own little game.. 
you guys know where my heart really is at..  my bigger babies will be callin me here anyday now.. plus, i have been doin some lake fishin as well..but with nothing to report, it makes a boring post..


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Good fish AK.


----------

